# Oh The Joy ....



## Shelley5716 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok ok, Im being sarcastic ... hi everyone ... its been awhile since I posted anything ... hope this finds u having a "good" day!

Well lets see ... 14 yrs ago I had my thyroid removed due to Graves Disease. I was extremely ill before they finally diagnosed me.

Had the surgery, took another 2 to 3 yrs to finally feel half way normal.

During this recovery time, I got addicted to codeine and Zanax ... coming off that mess was another nightmare!!! But after a year I was free of these.

Then came a divorce 7 yrs ago. I drank wine, to begin with ... as a coping aid I think, but also because of stomach issues, which it did ease! I continued to drink, and it got worse, as I was drinking whiskey, way too much.

Two years ago, I met my now husband, completely stopped drinking, and was doin ok.

A year ago, at my wedding reception ... it was amazingly hot out that day. I got over-heated, felt like I couldn't breath right, and came home with a ton of anxiety about it.

A year later ... I am perio-menopausal big time, have now developed GERD, and even though my thyroid levels come back normal, I KNOW they aren't. After years of this mess, I can tell.

I have been home-bound 95% of the time since this started up again last year. I am so done with being sick ... feeling like something deadly is wrong.

I have had 2 lung x-rays and both came back normal, no lung or cardiac problems which I am so very grateful for.

Question is ... will I ever feel good again, be able to go and do the things I long to do? To live a normal life and enjoy this 2nd chance.

What gets me is, when I was drinking, I worked, went and did stuff, etc ... I felt normal for the most part. Now that I have quit, I am all downhill, just existing. I realize I was self-medicating, but it worked as far as my health was concerned. So what now? I don't want to pop pills everyday, been there done that ... but if alcohol can get me up and goin, feeling better, there has to be something that works without the drinking.

Any suggestions? I am calling the endo today to set up an appointment, making sure its a late one cuz we have a lot to talk about!!!

I have found out that I need more extensive thyroid test done ... so hoping he will do it, he was always a good dr back then, it was my fault for over-using the meds he gave me, I realize that now.

Anyhoo ... thanks for letting me vent today and for any suggestions u may have.

Blessings to all ...

Shelley


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shelley5716 said:


> Ok ok, Im being sarcastic ... hi everyone ... its been awhile since I posted anything ... hope this finds u having a "good" day!
> 
> Well lets see ... 14 yrs ago I had my thyroid removed due to Graves Disease. I was extremely ill before they finally diagnosed me.
> 
> ...


Shelley; what thyroxine replacement are you on and how much? We will want to see recent lab results with the ranges. Different labs use different ranges.

Let us know when your appt. is and if we can help in any way, don't be afraid to say so.

By now, you should be feeling great!


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

You need to get your adrenals tested. You need a 24 hr. saliva test.


----------

